# For those who say Yao can't jump....



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Check out that hangtime!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

whats that.. 12 inches?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I saw on the Rockets In sider he said he barely jumps, he likes to play on the ground but that nice.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> I saw on the Rockets In sider he said he barely jumps, he likes to play on the ground but that nice.


Jumping = more likely for injury.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nobody is jumping in that picture. 
Check out Yao's new haircut.
We all know Yao can jump, just not high enough.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

There's many empty seats at Toyota Center.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

caues no one can afford them, I know I cant.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

wasnt there 12000 people watching the game at toyota center


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> wasnt there 12000 people watching the game at toyota center


That like half of the number of people who watch UK in Rupp..when we are playing scrubs like the College of Charleston.

I was looking to get tickets to the Indiana game (in Indianapolis) and one ticket lower level is at the lowest 77 bucks!! It's no wonder yall don't fill the stadium. What is the cost of tickets to the Rockets games in Toyota Center?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

of course I was just being sarcastic, that picture just looks funny to me 

Yao'd probably look better going bald, he'll look like a 7'6" Shaolin Monk


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

Of course he can't jump. he got his stuff beat by Nate Robinson.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> Of course he can't jump. he got his stuff beat by Nate Robinson.


Urgh, I know Nate's the right height in relation to Yao, but not on the court guys :uhoh: (yeah people, I went there...)


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

hes been blocked by shorter


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Imagine him just once in a while jumping like a monkey to tear down a teardrop, just to put this uncertainty in the minds of the small driving guards. Just hammer one high arking floater into the stands early every game! Please!?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

the camera angle is really deceptive, i think he actually got about 2 inches off the ground on that rebound...

question: would you rather be tall and have no hops or be short and have massive hops?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> question: would you rather be tall and have no hops or be short and have massive hops?


Above average in both. :biggrin:


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmm... I've been testing another combo: Short and no hops... it stinks, can't recommend it.


----------

